# No Gestone :(



## GillyJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, 

I have just called the clinic to order the my drugs for my next cycle.  One of the few things changed in this cycle was that I was going to have Gestone Injections.  The clinic have just called me back, and said that there is a manufacturing problem, and that I could no longer have this drug, and they are not sure how long it will be before they get it in again.  They have increased the Utrogestan instead.  Will this work the same?? or do you have any idea where i might be able to purchase some?

I am gutted because after a failed cycle, trying something new makes you feel more positive, and that you are doing something.

Thanks G


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi G,

Last I heard the 100mg injection had been unavailable for some time but the 50mg was still available? Not sure if this is now in short supply too   You could try calling the manufacturer (Nordic Pharma Ltd +44 (0) 118 929 8236) to ask if they have a complete shortage in the UK or if they are only supplying direct to account holders. Sometimes companies don't supply to wholesalers and may only supply direct to pharmacies if they are in receipt of a vaild prescription.

Sorry don't deal with this on a day to day basis at my hospital so don't know off top of my head if there is a supply problem. Uterogestan is just another form of progesterone (as far as I'm aware there is no overwhelming evidence base to support using one route of administration over another so you should be fine using the pessaries/tablets)

All the best for this cycle     
Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have been following the where to buy cheap drugs thread and it seems that lots of people are having trouble and some clinics are supplying an imported product (Italian - Prontogest) and certain chemists are getting it in for them - see link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.msg4263724#msg4263724

I have done my best to check this in the Martindale drug reference and it seems it is progesterone, but without getting hold of the manufactuer's data sheet I am not completely able to check it to see it is exactly the same.

May be worth a closer look though.


----------



## GillyJ (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks soo much ladies, I'm at the clinic tomorrow and ask a few more questions 

Gill x


----------

